# Difference in mourning and eurasion doves



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I always take a slingshot along on the traditional shotgun dove hunt. They fly far to high and fast for a slingshot.

Once in a while you wing one and thats when the slingshot comes in handy. Sometimes you find one sitting, another

slingshot moment.

This year I winged a eurasion dove and finished it w/ my slingshot before it got into the brush. It's amazing how much bigger

they are than a mourning dove. Got a couple of pictures.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those Eurasion doves look more to my taste ... in doves, bigger is better! Where I used to hunt them we had only the mourning doves. Good shooting.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Just got back from dove hunting too, and took my SS along for the same reason . . . to put injured dove out of commission before they can get away. We got several eurasians as well.

Heard the rumor they're opening the season year-round on eurasions (Blythe area) because they're an "invasive species". Not sure how they threaten the native mourning and white-wing populations though . . .?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Just got back from dove hunting too, and took my SS along for the same reason . . . to put injured dove out of commission before they can get away. We got several eurasians as well.
> 
> Heard the rumor they're opening the season year-round on eurasions (Blythe area) because they're an "invasive species". Not sure how they threaten the native mourning and white-wing populations though . . .?


to me the eurasian doves look like a pigeon witha doves head, thats how i tell them apart from the mourning doves, and they fly somewhat similar to pigeons also.

@ son of the republic- your correct on the year round. here in imperial valley its year round, no limit. they are considered worse than pigeons, as a matter of fact, i think they have displaced a lot of the pigeons. great thing about the eurasians, all they eat is seeds, which is also bad for the agriculture out here. and you can get within 10 to 15 feet of them. third paragraph in link http://www.976-hunt.com/2013/08/dove-hunters-will-have-increased-possession-limits-more-opportunity/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The Eurasian looks just like the pair who keep eating my grass seed. I learned to hate them for their incessant cooing when I was a student trying to study for exams. I wouldn't pass up the opportunity to nail these grass-fed suckers on my lawn!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It's open season on them here as well, no limit. They have a black band, collar on their neck

and fly with wide spread tail feathers where the mourning has pointed feathers.

Also a little lighter in color.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

how is the taste and texture of the meat on the eurasian doves? for anyone who can answer


----------

